# Norton hard drive wipe



## jmazz14 (Oct 22, 2012)

With Norton 360 Antivirus, is there a feature that allows you to make it clear your hard drive of all unnecessary files that are slowing down the CPU? (similar to what the technicians for dell do when you call, they delete everything unnecessary) I've done the temporary file removal and it didn't do much, along with the full system scan. If Norton can't do this, is there any way to make a software go through the hard drive and delete all the crap?

I am on a Windows 7 Toshiba Satellite C655D-S5120 PC Laptop.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi start with this http://www.techsupportforum.com/forums/f112/is-your-pc-running-slow-532072.html
you can use ccleaner to clean things but you need to disable the reg cleaner it gains you nothing and can make things worse also norton could be a contributor to things running slow


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

Unless your HD is almost full which is unlikely with the size these days, there is no need to expunge files. You can use disc cleanup in your MS Accessories, but do not use third party Registry Cleaners. CCleaner is OK, but still be careful. If you really have a huge amount of large files, i.e. pictures, transfer them to a storage device or web storage. If you still have problems, post back with a "computer slow" title in the Windows Vista/7 forum.


----------



## oxymoron_02 (Oct 23, 2012)

Windows itself has a feature to perform this function, called Disk Cleanup. It can be accessed via the Start Menu, in *All Programs > Accessories > System Tools*.

When started, it will automatically scan for all of its targets for cleanup, which are all safe to delete, unless of course you know you are specifically using any of them. If you don't care about any of it and wish to just allow Disk Cleanup to delete everything, then this is safe to do so.

A nice feature of Disk Cleanup (which it includes in the list, so no need to try to find it yourself) is *Compress Old Files*. This will, you guessed it, compress any old files which haven't been used or accessed in a while, to save space *without* removing them.


----------



## jmazz14 (Oct 22, 2012)

thanks


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Your welcome


----------

